# Feeling Attached to Women While On Test



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright so I've got a strange question here.  I've done 3 cycles before and have noticed something on all of them.  Keep in mind I've been in a long-term relationship since before the first cycle.  When I am on test (at least 500mg/week) I feel like I get so attached to my girlfriend.  I don't want to sound like a little bitch or anything but something about being on test makes me feel like I'm more in love with her.... And I'm on tren too.

As as side note, I am not shitting you.... There have been like 3-4 flirt with me in the past few days that wouldn't normally do that.  Example, I play recreational coed soccer and this girl fouled me like 3-4 times and then when I asked her if she was doing it on purpose, her exact words were, "Sorry I just keep falling for you."  And then she proceeded to tell me she's a terrible dancer and seemed to want me to teach her or something?   Are there some studies on women someone being more attracted to men with high test, regardless of actions?  (I don't walk around like a badass or act much different.)

IDK, but either way I'm feeling like I wanna be on test indefinitely right about now.


----------



## juuced (Jun 9, 2014)

the women can smell the test permiating from your skin!  On test your more confident.  The confidence is spewing out all over the place.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

you mean like pheromones?  I've heard about that happening on test but didn't know if it was true.

I know that on test some people get more confident but I'm not one of those people.  I act the same all the time and am rather quiet around people I don't know well.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 9, 2014)

Bundyisms.

"Bitches love juice heads"


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 9, 2014)

Use to happen to me on pain killers. can't tell you how many girls I'd start dating and tell them I loved em.. 3 months later I'd be out the door. Whoops


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 9, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Use to happen to me on pain killers. can't tell you how many girls I'd start dating and tell them I loved em.. 3 months later I'd be out the door. Whoops



hahahahaha, that's frickin brutal!!


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 9, 2014)

Your feeling more in love because your hormones are raging all over the place like your 14 again. I tend to be emotional about my family for around 2 weeks in the beginning. As far as being attached... I can't speak on that but I know I wanna hump anything with a pulse, which is tuff being in a committed relationship. But I've never cheated so it is manageable I guess.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Use to happen to me on pain killers. can't tell you how many girls I'd start dating and tell them I loved em.. 3 months later I'd be out the door. Whoops



Yeah that's rough man.  And also I already fell head over heels in love with your avi.  I think I need to see a shrink.  lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 9, 2014)

Ya shit was messed up. I'd be planning our futures together one month, the next I'd be like "I can't fcking stand this broad"


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 9, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hahahahaha, that's frickin brutal!!



Not you Jenner! I meant every word of it, I swear.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 9, 2014)

well, I know exactly what you guys are talking about...happens the same to us females


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2014)

anewguy,

I think you're just keyed in a bit more.

As for pheromones, I don't buy it. Humans hunt by sight so we as males are stimulated that way. There’s a the reason my Pitbull sniffs other dogs asses and never gets busted downloading porn.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

IDK Snake.  I could see not buying into the pheromone thing, but that would only leave the option that I am paying more attention now and actually noticing the flirting.  Because I'm really not acting much different.  I am rather quiet in most social situations, excluding sports of course.  

Of course none of this is a big deal... Just a bit of a confidence boost.  I was just curious if others notice this as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2014)

Tren does this to me too. I just wanna snuggle with my wife... deca on the other hands makes me hateful


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 9, 2014)

They can smell it on you!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 9, 2014)

Could be your estrogen too bringing out the feminine side of you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel like I want to attach myself to all kinds of different women while on high doses of test.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yea I don't get more attached, I get more scandalous. I cheated a ton my first cycle, game clean to my girl after it, and have been struggling through other cycles but staying faithful!
I think its an estrogen thing if you're acting emotional and attached, get that E in Check!!!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Eh.. Maybe this adex is bunk.  At least for now, it's tough to find an AI that I trust.  I'm not having any physical sides though... like gyno, etc.  Maybe a little high estro isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 9, 2014)

You might just need a slightly higher dose, but yea maybe I need to let mine get a little higher lol. I notice water retention when I let mine get to high, my face gets all cheeky!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, I actually got reason to believe it's bunk though.  Someone else running the same brand had tests and the E was sky high.  But maybe it was a bad batch... who knows.

Either way, I'm enjoying actually feeling like a teenager in love again lol.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 9, 2014)

Just rent the movie beaches and watch with your woman.....if you start crying, you need to get your  E in check.  Also will work with the movie Bambi.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 9, 2014)

a hi dose of tes (800+) turns me into a stright up dog.......Ill sniff anything.....good or so so looking.  and whats worse is ill get the same attention back

depending on the situation i may or may not have the power to say no..... if i have 1,2 or 4 GF's, it makes no diff. 

well, getting married now.....lol


----------



## will (Jun 10, 2014)

On straight test I'm just a dick at home. No one wants to be around me.  However u add tren to the equation,  I'm a hold hands and all that kinda guy, and horny as hell


----------



## italian1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree 100% with chicks somehow being more attracted to you when your on.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 10, 2014)

Tren just makes me want to fuk everything.  and I mean EVERYTHING!


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jun 10, 2014)

To funny Dark


----------



## RISE (Jun 10, 2014)

I noticed the same thing on tren.  My girlfriend was wondering what the hell was wrong with me, bc I was being more romantic and shit.  Now that I'm off, back to being an asshole lol.  So much for roid rage.  I know it's not elevated E bc I'm extremely estrogen sensitive.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 10, 2014)

Clearly OP has teh gay


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 10, 2014)

italian1 said:


> I agree 100% with chicks somehow being more attracted to you when your on.



lol, is that what it is.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jenner said:


> lol, is that what it is.....



can you girls just tell or do we smell a certain way??  whats up jen.....spill your guts here? 

we all wana know.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jun 10, 2014)

I thought women cared how we tasted not smell?
Ha!!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 10, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Clearly OP has teh gay



Yep.  I am gay.  That clearly explains the title of this thread.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> can you girls just tell or do we smell a certain way??  whats up jen.....spill your guts here?
> 
> we all wana know.



hahahahhaha, I would like to but can't say I was ever attracted to a guy and found out later he was on gear 

I think I have said this before but it seems to me, a lot of guys on gear are like females...moody, sexual highs and lows...thinking that's why I don't pick-up on the scent!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 10, 2014)

750mgs+ of test and I'll fuk a 300pound girl no ****s given at that point


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 10, 2014)

What are these "e-motions?" U speak of
Is that italian or greek?


----------



## anewguy (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, to put it into perspective...  I've cried twice since in the past 10 years.  Once was the death of a sibling, and the other of a close, lifelong friend.  I rarely get emotional and even if I did, I would rarely ever show it.  I'm just not made that way.  

But it sounds like some of you guys get a little bit emotional on the tren, so maybe that's whats going on.  IDK... and frankly, I don't really care...  The ladies love me right now.  No complaints.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 10, 2014)

The last past couple days i've been feelin Lovey Dovey, i want...nah, i need a hug
i thought tren was suppose to bring the rage


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> *The last past couple days i've been feelin Lovey Dovey, i want...nah, i need a hug*i thought tren was suppose to bring the rage



up the tren dose


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> up the tren dose



Haha
I just posted I will in another thread...was gunna wait 2more weeks but now I just might wait 1


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 10, 2014)

....remember that show ren and stimpy?  When the rabbit yelled at the red thing?  And its veins n shit poped out and yelled?


Thats what happens to me on tren when I get set off,  it doesnt take much either.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 10, 2014)

It's definitely your hormones bud everything will intensify your highs will be higher lows lower etc . This happens to me something fierce using 19nor for one reason or another. I am just way more intense and have viscous bouts of negative feelings also . Just keep reminding yourself its ALL IN YOUR HEAD and keep it moving . I mean for you the love thing can be a fun thing but you may want to revert to the saying and not regret it after pct lol

good luck


----------



## woodswise (Jun 11, 2014)

I think people are more attracted when you show more confidence.  That's what the AAS does for me -- it makes me supremely confident as well as more dominant in social situations.  Both women and men give me a lot more attention, especially when I am on tren.  

But then maybe it is because I am getting lean as F**** and am looking great.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 11, 2014)

I get way more attention from females on test too. Must be those damn pheromones.


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2014)

anewguy said:


> Well, to put it into perspective...  I've cried twice since in the past 10 years.  Once was the death of a sibling, and the other of a close, lifelong friend.  I rarely get emotional and even if I did, I would rarely ever show it.  I'm just not made that way.



Ah man, I'm a real bitch, alway have been.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 11, 2014)

snake said:


> Ah man, I'm a real bitch, alway have been.



I think this is my favorite post of all time.


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2014)

anewguy said:


> I think this is my favorite post of all time.



That's touching; I think I'm going to cry!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2014)

How the hell did I miss all of this?


----------



## speech (Aug 27, 2014)

I definitely agree on the fact that women are more attracted to me while on cycle, Idk what it is, its not the fact that im more confident, literally I wont even have to do anything and on cycle about 4x the amount of girls approach me..its awesome, someone get me an std test


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 27, 2014)

Speech what are you on? Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Speech what are you on? Lol



Something that requires an STD test to verify his gear is legit lol


----------



## Paolos (Aug 27, 2014)

IDK about being more in love but FULL OF LUST for sure! Makes me think I'm a pron star at least in my own mind.


----------



## anewguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cycles almost over... Oh well, at least the fat chicks will still like me.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2014)

I started a test cycle about 8 weeks prior to my wedding and I was more in love with my wife than ever before and the stress of planning the wedding and getting our ducks in a row didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. Dbol has the same effect on me but to an even higher degree. Although I did not have my test levels checked prior to starting so they could have been in the lower range to begin with. I'm guessing if you have high normal test levels to begin with you won't feel as euphoric but that's just me


----------

